# HEY! i found a baby pigeon...



## miss_chevynova (Apr 8, 2005)

the other day while i was at work...(vons/safeway) i was pulling some carts into the main cart corral, and i heard a ton of noise at the end of the carts...there was a box so i looked in and there was a dead pigeon, a smashed egg....and one baby pigeon. i felt so bad for the little guy...crows were all around trying to get in the box, so i covered it up and at the end of my shift i put him in another box and brought him home, i have had him/her for a week now, and its doing GREAT his feathers are coming in SO quick! and whenever he sees me...or hears me he sqwaks....A TON haha its so cute though....so i sit outside and feed him, and let him walk around and such. but i was wondering about diseases...well...my aunt was.. shes kinda worried about it. about diseases...not the pigeon, the baby is really healthy looking, it cleans itself and stretches and walks and such...and its feathers are full of luster. welp...what should i do..? shoulkd i just let her go with the rest of the pigeons when shes older? or keep her? or just let her come and go as she pleases? and how do i tell if its a boy or a girl? haha you probebly have noticed how i go back and forth between he and she....so....yea thanks for your time haha


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

Welcome to pigeons.biz, it sounds as if you are doing a good job as the pigeon is thriving. You maywish to have a look through the Resorces section (go to Pigeon Daily in the main menu and then click on resourses) for more information, but if you need to know anything that isn't covered there just ask.

Pigeons don't carry or transmit any more diseases than other animals but a few of these can be caught by humans so just take the precautions that you would when looking after any animal like washing your hands after handling it and not allowing it to walk on surfaces where you would prepare food. Humans are inclined to carry diseases that affect other humans, pigeons tend to carry diseases that affect other pigeons.

If it becomes too tame then it would be best to keep it as a pet. If you intend to release it then it is best to distance yourself from it now, so it doesn't feel too safe with humans or other animals.

Cynthia


----------

